# Owls have legs!!



## Ken N Tx (Aug 21, 2019)

I saw this on the net.
.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 21, 2019)

Well no wonder they hide them


----------



## Lara (Aug 21, 2019)

Awww...look how embarrassed he/she looks. I would be too.
It does surprise me...who knew


----------



## nan (Aug 21, 2019)

Beautiful birds,surprised about the legs.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 21, 2019)

All raptors have fairly long legs because they need great flexibility and maneuverability when acquiring prey.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 21, 2019)

Interesting. I never thought about it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 22, 2019)

So that means their legs are permanently bent. Perhaps they need long legs to fly properly.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 22, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> So that means their legs are permanently bent. Perhaps they need long legs to fly properly.


????. As I wrote, their long legs assist them in prey acquisition. I'm sure you've seen eagles pluck fish from the water, or owls grab voles who are on the run. Short legs wouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 22, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> ????. As I wrote, their long legs assist them in prey acquisition. I'm sure you've seen eagles pluck fish from the water, or owls grab voles who are on the run. Short legs wouldn't be able to do that.


Yes, I did read what you had written...and the only bird I have seen catch prey is a kingfisher diving into the water and scooping up a fish. They don't have long legs!


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 22, 2019)

The kingfisher is not a bird of prey/raptor. Its elongated beak makes long legs unnecessary. Its prey is comparatively small, compared to the prey of most raptors.


----------

